# Vegas Goldtip annoucement



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like B Stinger Stabilizers!!!!
I still shoot Carbon Express Arrows!!!!!!!! May consider a change soon tho!!!


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

Gold Tip arrows rock


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Goldtips/B Stingers off to a good start for sure.

Who would thought the indoor events would winning with a Carbon arrows?
DB


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

didn't Dietmar win Vegas a couple years ago with CX arrows, that would have meant out shooting Jesse, Chance ,Reo etc so nothing really new here.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

FiFi said:


> didn't Dietmar win Vegas a couple years ago with CX arrows, that would have meant out shooting Jesse, Chance ,Reo etc so nothing really new here.


Im sure Goldtips proud of there product and they guys shooting them. 

Nothing wrong with that! 
DB


----------

